# 309 visa application from Nairobi Kenya.



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

Hey everyone,

just wondering if there is anyone applying from the Nairobi office. 2019 new year had me very excited and then I came back to this site and I now kinda feel like I have to adjust my expectations. 

We applied September 5 2018 for a 309 partner visa. I have a 2 year old with my husband who is Australian. She has citizenship n lives with me. My immiaccount currently shows "further assessment" from 2018 16th Nov. I havent heard from anyone and I know I am in a high risk country.
Have provided medical and police records as had been requested.

Questions. Anyone here applying from the same office and got their 309 without too much hassle time wise and anything else? (Take that with a pinch of salt)

Anyone know exactly why the character federal police certificate is needed from Aussie sponsors and what exactly they need from it for a positive visa outcome. (Hope that makes sense)


----------



## evaristeb (Jan 4, 2019)

I also applied through Nairobi for my PMV in June 2018. Medical and police checks submitted in August 2018. But the visa is yet to be granted, my dear. My fiancé lives in Australia. I am in Uganda. I think the best thing to do now is to patiently wait though not the easiest thing to do! I wish you luck


----------



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks. You too!! Can I ask what your immi account reads? Mine reads further assessment. I wish I knew exactly what that meant. Last updated november 16th 2018 and since our months are not too far apart we can tell what month they are working on. It's a stretch but 🏾. Can you tell I am eagerly awaiting this visa?! 
Thanks


----------



## defactomama (Sep 28, 2018)

I am just about to make my application thru the Nairobi office. My partner and I have 3 kids together who already have their AU passports. I am Kenyan but we are currently living in Uganda..
Does my hubby ( sponsor) need to be cleared first for sponsorship before I submit my application? 
Thanks in advance


----------



## evaristeb (Jan 4, 2019)

wanjeri said:


> Thanks. You too!! Can I ask what your immi account reads? Mine reads further assessment. I wish I knew exactly what that meant. Last updated november 16th 2018 and since our months are not too far apart we can tell what month they are working on. It's a stretch but &#127998;. Can you tell I am eagerly awaiting this visa?!
> Thanks


We applied through a Registered Migration Agent based in Australia who uses his immi account and all communications pass through him. So, i have no access to his immi account to know what it reads. But sometime in December, they requested for the form 80. The wait is killing but let's keep our hope. Do you know someone who has applied through Nairobi b4 and how quick they were? I also can't wait to have this visa granted. I have not seen my fiancée for quite a long time... Fingers crossed


----------



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

defactomama said:


> I am just about to make my application thru the Nairobi office. My partner and I have 3 kids together who already have their AU passports. I am Kenyan but we are currently living in Uganda..
> Does my hubby ( sponsor) need to be cleared first for sponsorship before I submit my application?
> Thanks in advance


The best person to answer that would be a migrated agent if they see this. It seems like it's a new law. But I don't know if it's been implemented yet? Maybe check the home affairs website. Personally, I applied in Sept. 5 2018 and I applied first and then he also submitted his sponsorship online. I haven't heard from the offices apart from an auto generated message to get biometrics done and medical. I did that and police clearance for both me and my sponsor husband. Everything seems ready from our perspective.

Hope that helps.


----------



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

evaristeb said:


> We applied through a Registered Migration Agent based in Australia who uses his immi account and all communications pass through him. So, i have no access to his immi account to know what it reads. But sometime in December, they requested for the form 80. The wait is killing but let's keep our hope. Do you know someone who has applied through Nairobi b4 and how quick they were? I also can't wait to have this visa granted. I have not seen my fiancée for quite a long time... Fingers crossed


So glad to find other Nairobi Kenya application people on here.

I think they must be looking at your application. Does you agent know approximately how long it may take after asking for info? There's someone on this thread asking about sponsors having to be approved, would you happen to know if this is true? Did your sponsor apply the paper format of SP40, I see there's a slot here for that on immi even though mine did the online version. So confused.


----------



## FavorGraceEase (Jan 13, 2019)

New here... Any news or updates from Kenya, Nairobi. Are the visa applications from Nigeria processed in Nairobi or Pretoria?


----------



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

FavorGraceEase said:


> New here... Any news or updates from Kenya, Nairobi. Are the visa applications from Nigeria processed in Nairobi or Pretoria?


Hi,

I found this on Nigeria.embassy.gov.au
Visa applications from Nigeria

All visa applications to Australia from Nigeria are processed through the Australian High Commission in Pretoria, South Africa. For more detailed information on the visa application process, please visit Pretoria's Visa and Migration website.

Please Google this to confirm since I could be wrong about it. Hope it helps.


----------



## Jana123 (Nov 26, 2018)

Hi everyone, just found this thread, thanks to who ever who started it!

My partner (de facto) is Ethiopian, me Australian. We are both currently living in Addis Ababa, Ethiopia. 

We submitted and paid for his Stage 1 - Partner or Prospective Marriage Visa (300,309/100,820/801) application on 1st July 2018. Last updated by us on 8th July 2018 with all required attachments, a whole lot of evidence and everything else they ask for. 

The only communications we have had was in the first week we submitted, to get his health check. After we completed this the app status on our Immi page then changed to "Further Assessment". Mine, as the Sponsor, has not changed the whole time from "Submitted". 

We are friendly with the Embassy staff here in Addis, who have told us that we will be processed through Nairobi. I don't have much information on processing times other than 2 (married) couples also Ethiopian-Australian offshore applicants who received theirs both under 6 months in 2017. 

I have heard from other couples that it appeared to have helped them to update their application after submission with new evidence or any changes to contact details. It seems to have triggered the case officer with some applications, as they received their visa shortly after making an update. Others were triggered seemingly by applying for a visitor visa while the partner visa was in processing. We will be doing both of these things by the end of the month and will keep everyone posted with how it goes for us...


----------



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

Jana123 said:


> Hi everyone, just found this thread, thanks to who ever who started it!
> 
> My partner (de facto) is Ethiopian, me Australian. We are both currently living in Addis Ababa, Ethiopia.
> 
> ...


Yaaay!! It's really good to see and hear of and from others processing through Nairobi. I started the thread for that purpose. And so everyone else can kind of gauge the timelines n such. So you're a month ahead and if I hear you got a visa, I'll be excited for us both!!

We submitted ours 5th Sept.2018 my husband is Australian n we have a 2 year old. I live in Ke he lives in AU. It got too expensive for us both to live here. Breaking our hearts our child not with her dad, but we gotta be strong. I also went through the same process you've described. Submitted, prompted for health/biometrics. I did police too and uploaded all, my account changed to further assessment. 
My husband's still reads submitted. I emailed immigration last week and got this answer below. I was asking about a paper 40SP

(Thank you for your email. Please note that your sponsor can complete the Form 40SP online from your immi account-therefore you will not be required to upload a paper version.

This application is now in our working queue and well within the service standard time of 12- 17 months. We shall contact you when there are further updates.)

Sigh sigh.


----------



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

Jana123 said:


> Hi everyone, just found this thread, thanks to who ever who started it!
> 
> My partner (de facto) is Ethiopian, me Australian. We are both currently living in Addis Ababa, Ethiopia.
> 
> ...


Email I used, [email protected]

Hope that's helpful. I am wondering if they process LOTS of these type visas and or how long security checks take and what exactly they entail. Would the Ethiopia offices know? Since you're friendly with them &#128578;


----------



## defactomama (Sep 28, 2018)

any update? still waiting...


----------



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

Still waiting too...


----------



## Jana123 (Nov 26, 2018)

wanjeri said:


> Yaaay!! It's really good to see and hear of and from others processing through Nairobi. I started the thread for that purpose. And so everyone else can kind of gauge the timelines n such. So you're a month ahead and if I hear you got a visa, I'll be excited for us both!!
> 
> We submitted ours 5th Sept.2018 my husband is Australian n we have a 2 year old. I live in Ke he lives in AU. It got too expensive for us both to live here. Breaking our hearts our child not with her dad, but we gotta be strong. I also went through the same process you've described. Submitted, prompted for health/biometrics. I did police too and uploaded all, my account changed to further assessment.
> My husband's still reads submitted. I emailed immigration last week and got this answer below. I was asking about a paper 40SP
> ...


One good thing from your message is that they replied stating 12-17 months rather than 13-18 which is what it states on our immi application info!

We uploaded some additional evidence docs last week (photos together from the past 6 months plus some recent joint travel records). I also sent the High commission an inquiry through their website today, let's see if either of these actions make any difference...

The only info I have is that the Nairobi high commission process visas for more than 20 countries across the continent. So it is plausible that they may be under-staffed to cover that large number of countries, hence why it may take longer than other visa processing centres? Yet on the positive side, I read on the homeaffairs website today that partner visas are the first priority for processing from all family visa categories worldwide. So let's keep patiently waiting and see...

If we don't get our grant in the next 3 months at the latest, I think we will apply for a Visitor Visa and just stay in Aus on that until the grant comes through.


----------



## Jana123 (Nov 26, 2018)

Hi. We are still waiting too! 7 months now...

Yesterday we sent an inquiry to the Nairobi office to ask information or conditions about applying for a Visitor Visa while still waiting for the Partner Visa grant, this morning we received this reply from someone titled "Administration Officer". Note the person doesn't answer our question, yet it is the first communications we have had this whole time, we can only hope it triggers them to assign a CO!


"Dear Sir/Madam,
Your application is yet to be allocate a case officer.
Please be patient and someone will be in communication with you soon."


----------



## Rebeka (Jul 9, 2018)

Thanks Wanjeri for starting this thread, I have been searching to know who else applied from Nairobi. We lodged 309 on 17th Aug 2018. All Evidence documents with Police checks provided and went through medical this year jan. Lodged with a migration agent. We are now in Australia on tourist visa hoping partner will come through soon. 
Good luck everyone.


----------



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

Rebeka said:


> Thanks Wanjeri for starting this thread, I have been searching to know who else applied from Nairobi. We lodged 309 on 17th Aug 2018. All Evidence documents with Police checks provided and went through medical this year jan. Lodged with a migration agent. We are now in Australia on tourist visa hoping partner will come through soon.
> Good luck everyone.


It's so cool to see all these pips on here from Nairobi. It gives a great timeline for everyone. I can't believe the person from July has no case worker 7 months later, what hopes are there for some of us!!

Does the agent have any deets on timelines for Kenya and maybe how long security checks take or what they prioritize?


----------



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

One good thing from your message is that they replied stating 12-17 months rather than 13-18 which is what it states on our immi application info!

We uploaded some additional evidence docs last week (photos together from the past 6 months plus some recent joint travel records). I also sent the High commission an inquiry through their website today, let's see if either of these actions make any difference...

The only info I have is that the Nairobi high commission process visas for more than 20 countries across the continent. So it is plausible that they may be under-staffed to cover that large number of countries, hence why it may take longer than other visa processing centres? Yet on the positive side, I read on the homeaffairs website today that partner visas are the first priority for processing from all family visa categories worldwide. So let's keep patiently waiting and see...

If we don't get our grant in the next 3 months at the latest, I think we will apply for a Visitor Visa and just stay in Aus on that until the grant comes through.[/QUOTE]

Uuuuuuuh, thats a lot of countries.

We've been thinking of lodging a visitor visa toi but what are the chances of multiple entry? Also, been thinking of waiting to see if we pass the 12 month mark so the visitor visa can be valid for the next full year and hopefully the 309 comes in before the 17 month mark.

Problem is no work in that period. &#128533;

The 12/17 month email was a reply before the gov changed to 13/18. Why does the country have to have a long wait period for this visa, it's very frustrating.


----------



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

Peeps,

Look what I found. On the Berlin processing forum. For the financial year 2017 2018. I hope it proves useful to those who love over analysing stuff like me, and maybe gives you perspective on outcomes and timelines.

I wish us all visas by MARCH!!

https://www.homeaffairs.gov.au/foi/files/2018/fa180900578-document-released.PDF


----------



## Jana123 (Nov 26, 2018)

wanjeri said:


> Peeps,
> 
> Look what I found. On the Berlin processing forum. For the financial year 2017 2018. I hope it proves useful to those who love over analysing stuff like me, and maybe gives you perspective on outcomes and timelines.
> 
> ...


This is a good find!! Based on my experience this information is accurate!

Because we have news - my partner received his grant last Friday! That's 8 months processing time for us. As you know, it was all starting to drag on... but now we have relief.

Our application was front loaded back in July last year, we had no commutations from the dept during processing, at all.

Advice - be patient and it will just surprise you one day!


----------



## Rebeka (Jul 9, 2018)

Congratulations on your Partner's visa grant,always great to hear good news..it gives us hope. For us,we are marking the 7th month waiting,finger crossed for our golden email soon too🌝


----------



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

Jana123 said:


> wanjeri said:
> 
> 
> > Peeps,
> ...


Congratulations on your visa grant!! Great news indeed! I hope we all have similar timelines if not less!! That's the best prayer I can make.

Did they call to interview or anything like that?


----------



## Jana123 (Nov 26, 2018)

wanjeri said:


> Congratulations on your visa grant!! Great news indeed! I hope we all have similar timelines if not less!! That's the best prayer I can make.
> 
> Did they call to interview or anything like that?


No call nor interview! No communications just a grant email early Friday morning last week. I suppose the fact that our application was complete at the time we submitted meant that they didn't have a need to contact us. Plus we updated it by uploading a few more attachments in January (photos, joint travel records etc.) may have helped push them along to assign someone to look at our case.

Good luck for the rest of you!


----------



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

So I sent an email to immi to find out about a visitor visa 600? Has anyone applied for one successfully while on their 309 waiting time? I got this reply. I'll attach it above.

We applied September 5th. We are on month 7 going on 8 in April.


----------



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

Thank you for your email. Please note that that you can apply for another Visitor visa application as you wait processing for the Partner visa application. At this time , we cannot guarantee that the application shall be successful until an assessment is completed by a case officer and all requirements are met .



Please advise what new evidence you have provided so that we can check if the documents have been uploaded in the immi account.

*******************
On immi, the please confirm if you have attached...wasn't clicking.


----------



## Rebeka (Jul 9, 2018)

For us we applied tourist visa 600(Sept 2018) right after we applied 309(Aug 2018), it took so long to process but it was approved. And it worked alright as we travelled Oz in december while our visa was still at an early stage. They require strong financial Evidence to support as a genuine tourist and strong ties to return home (job,title deed,own property, family, school), statement /invitation letter, Proof of previous travel, bank statements, money remittance (western union, bank transfers)payslips, employment contract,acknowledment letter of partner visa.


----------



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

Rebeka said:


> For us we applied tourist visa 600(Sept 2018) right after we applied 309(Aug 2018), it took so long to process but it was approved. And it worked alright as we travelled Oz in december while our visa was still at an early stage. They require strong financial Evidence to support as a genuine tourist and strong ties to return home (job,title deed,own property, family, school), statement /invitation letter, Proof of previous travel, bank statements, money remittance (western union, bank transfers)payslips, employment contract,acknowledment letter of partner visa.


So not the standard 28 days? That's a lot of evidence. Are you still in Australia, if so, did you take a leave off work? We are thinking if we hit the one year mark, it might be a good idea to take this visit visa. But I dunno what I can put as strong ties to come back when hubby and baby are with me &#128523;.

I wonder if you'll be getting your visa soon? Jana123 got their visa grant and they were a July app and your August. I'm a Sept app. Cross fingers, toes and tongue. Lol


----------



## Rebeka (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi, yes we still in Australia, I was not employed, mine was own business and study. I wish we could tell when will get the 309,it can be pretty frustrating staying in this limbo. Hope/think you will get your visa soon,when you have a child seperated with dad heard the department is more considerate (but ofcourse there so many other things affecting the process).


----------



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

Rebeka said:


> Hi, yes we still in Australia, I was not employed, mine was own business and study. I wish we could tell when will get the 309,it can be pretty frustrating staying in this limbo. Hope/think you will get your visa soon,when you have a child seperated with dad heard the department is more considerate (but ofcourse there so many other things affecting the process).


Limbo has been 309 visa pips struggles and can't wait to get out of it...aaaaaand jump into the 100. &#128529; We are hoping for relief soon, so thanks for the wishes!! Sigh sigh.


----------



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

defactomama said:


> I am just about to make my application thru the Nairobi office. My partner and I have 3 kids together who already have their AU passports. I am Kenyan but we are currently living in Uganda..
> Does my hubby ( sponsor) need to be cleared first for sponsorship before I submit my application?
> Thanks in advance


I hope you lodged application already. The rule change will take effect 17th April and sponsors will have to apply first. &#128566;


----------



## Rebeka (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi guys, hope you guys are having a nice long Easter weekend. Anyone with news from Immi, been hoping to get some but nothing yet,On tourist visa while waiting to hear partner visa finalized, although am with my husband and kids here, which is great but am not allowed to work, and also our visit visa is finishing in May, I keep thinking when will this uncertainity end so that we all can move on with our lives. Sigh Sigh Sigh


----------



## Rebeka (Jul 9, 2018)

Did you say New Delhi? Think you are on wrong thread mate 😏


----------



## defactomama (Sep 28, 2018)

wanjeri said:


> I hope you lodged application already. The rule change will take effect 17th April and sponsors will have to apply first. &#128566;


Hi Wanjeri, 
Yes! I applied well in advance.  
We keep waiting...


----------



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

Rebeka said:


> Hi guys, hope you guys are having a nice long Easter weekend. Anyone with news from Immi, been hoping to get some but nothing yet,On tourist visa while waiting to hear partner visa finalized, although am with my husband and kids here, which is great but am not allowed to work, and also our visit visa is finishing in May, I keep thinking when will this uncertainity end so that we all can move on with our lives. Sigh Sigh Sigh


I've been waiting to hear if you've gotten yours so I know I'm next, lakini wapi. With kids, you should probably get the 100 even.
Is your visit Visa a 3 month multiple entry or single. Coz if its multiple, technically its valid for a year and you can fly to Bali or NZ and just come back after a few days IF its multiple entry. 
Also, have you emailed immigration Kenya?
Let's see what happens after Easter. Here's to getting visas soon!!!!


----------



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

defactomama said:


> wanjeri said:
> 
> 
> > I hope you lodged application already. The rule change will take effect 17th April and sponsors will have to apply first. &#128566;
> ...


All the best!! Yes let's wait and see. Any communication of any sort from immi KE? Here's to a round of visas for the Kenyan processing department. Says they typically grant at 8 month for most people, no idea what the determinants are. 
PS. In a few weeks I'll be going into the consulate to apply for my kid's OZ passport and can enquire at the immigration desk about 309, feel free to ask any queries y'all may want me to pose to them.


----------



## Rebeka (Jul 9, 2018)

Our visitor visa is expiring 6th of May.... Hmm they say we can still extend, if good news don't come through(fingercrosssed it does),will extend, no work though still. Hope soon soon soon will get partner v Wanjeri.


----------



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

Rebeka said:


> Our visitor visa is expiring 6th of May.... Hmm they say we can still extend, if good news don't come through(fingercrosssed it does),will extend, no work though still. Hope soon soon soon will get partner v Wanjeri.


Hey, I thought it was an "I got my Visa email!!" 
I hope they grant you the 100 let alone 309. We hit the end of the 8th month mark on the 5th of may, so you can imagine I'm just checking my email. Hoping for great news!! Praying all the time. Did the email literally say extend if good news doesn't come through? Are they tempting you with a bone?


----------



## Rebeka (Jul 9, 2018)

Thanks Wanjeri for kind wishes. We had inquired with our agent if we can extend and she said yes but it might be approved or denied. Today we received an email coz we had written the department to, hope this means will wake up with news. This was the reply;


----------



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

Rebeka said:


> Thanks Wanjeri for kind wishes. We had inquired with our agent if we can extend and she said yes but it might be approved or denied. Today we received an email coz we had written the department to, hope this means will wake up with news. This was the reply;


Psalms 18:46 
I'm now on month 9 and you, I think 10. sigh sigh.


----------



## Rebeka (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi, any news yet, just an update from my end,received an email from Immi 2 weeks ago to provide Police clearance from kenya as the one had previously provided has expired. Am still in Australia, had to submit Police check application with kenyan high commission. Wonder how long that will take... Hope that will be it for visa to come through.


----------



## doogie83 (Jun 7, 2019)

Hello, i applied for my partners visa on the 17th of October 2018 through an Australian migration agent. He is from Ghana so his visa will be processed in Kenya. Any recent grants from Kenya?


----------



## Rock747 (Dec 13, 2018)

Rebeka said:


> Hi, any news yet, just an update from my end,received an email from Immi 2 weeks ago to provide Police clearance from kenya as the one had previously provided has expired. Am still in Australia, had to submit Police check application with kenyan high commission. Wonder how long that will take... Hope that will be it for visa to come through.


Hi, i also applied through kenyan office, when was your DOL?


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

Hey Guys,

I went through this hasle. I am a Kenyan and applied my 309 visa in Nairobi in 2014. Got my visa in 9 months. There was no AFP clearance requirement from sponsors by then. It was only Police clearance required from the applicant. Sumbitted my application with the police clearance from Kenya. Was no communication for 8 months. Then Medical was requested after 8 months. Visa was granted 24 days after health was summitted.

Things are not as easy as they were back then.

AFP requirement for sponsors is a new thing and I hope it started in 2017 or 2016.

Wish you the best all of you guys.


----------



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

Rebeka said:


> Hi, any news yet, just an update from my end,received an email from Immi 2 weeks ago to provide Police clearance from kenya as the one had previously provided has expired. Am still in Australia, had to submit Police check application with kenyan high commission. Wonder how long that will take... Hope that will be it for visa to come through.


Hey, Rebeka! Got a further request for information as well last week. Completely threw us off.

A police check from PNG-husband

Relationship statements- no idea we had to do this.

Complete chats with dates and times. social media logs- I thought they had submitted info with dates and times?

Call logs from September to current-safcom gave 3 months, airtel-system was down and no idea till when.

List all the countries resided in? - husband.

Can your husband add you to his bank account despite being on a tourist Visa?

I found an app called E2PDF, it downloaded whole SMS, and also complete call logs. But, it wasn't a service provider call log!

It's been a busy week to say the least.


----------



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

doogie83 said:


> Hello, i applied for my partners visa on the 17th of October 2018 through an Australian migration agent. He is from Ghana so his visa will be processed in Kenya. Any recent grants from Kenya?


Latest we heard was in April. Scroll down to find it.


----------



## evaristeb (Jan 4, 2019)

I am over the moon, here! After 11 months and 12 days, i received my visa last friday evening! I am so so much excited! At last the wait is over Ahuuuu ahuuuu! The application was frontloaded! No interview at all! We applied through a Migration Agent in Australia. I can't wait to see my bae after 4 good years!! Yupiiiii


----------



## Sammee24 (Jan 23, 2018)

evaristeb said:


> I am over the moon, here! After 11 months and 12 days, i received my visa last friday evening! I am so so much excited! At last the wait is over Ahuuuu ahuuuu! The application was frontloaded! No interview at all! We applied through a Migration Agent in Australia. I can't wait to see my bae after 4 good years!! Yupiiiii


Congratulations, am happy your wait is over. I hope and pray I get mine soon.


----------



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

evaristeb said:


> I am over the moon, here! After 11 months and 12 days, i received my visa last friday evening! I am so so much excited! At last the wait is over Ahuuuu ahuuuu! The application was frontloaded! No interview at all! We applied through a Migration Agent in Australia. I can't wait to see my bae after 4 good years!! Yupiiiii


Your joy is real!! 4 whole years apart? Good luck ahead. With the transition move, and settling. 
Yours has been the longest I've heard here, so thanks for posting timeline so others can relate. Good luck!


----------



## evaristeb (Jan 4, 2019)

wanjeri said:


> evaristeb said:
> 
> 
> > I am over the moon, here! After 11 months and 12 days, i received my visa last friday evening! I am so so much excited! At last the wait is over Ahuuuu ahuuuu! The application was frontloaded! No interview at all! We applied through a Migration Agent in Australia. I can't wait to see my bae after 4 good years!! Yupiiiii
> ...


Dear Wanjeri, we have been apart for 4 good years as fiancés but the PMV application was only lodged on 26 June 2018. So, it took exactly 11 months and 11 days to be granted!!


----------



## doogie83 (Jun 7, 2019)

Congratulations, all the best with your fiance


----------



## Rebeka (Jul 9, 2018)

Hey congratulations on your visa grant, it will sure feel so good to be with your bae... Sorry i don't know how to tag here.
Wanjeri, I have joint account with my husband, we opened soon as I visited Oz, so have you submited additional info, oh my worry is the Police clearance from kenya, it might strech out time coz I applied from embassy in Canberra. 
My DOL is 17 Aug,2018🤞.


----------



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

Rebeka said:


> Hey congratulations on your visa grant, it will sure feel so good to be with your bae... Sorry i don't know how to tag here.
> Wanjeri, I have joint account with my husband, we opened soon as I visited Oz, so have you submited additional info, oh my worry is the Police clearance from kenya, it might strech out time coz I applied from embassy in Canberra.
> My DOL is 17 Aug,2018&#129310;.


We haven't finished with the additional information. My husband's PNG police check is what we are waiting on. I heard, you can lodge a receipt as you wait for the police check? It takes 2 weeks for the KE police check, and it comes through on e-citizen, but they don't send you a mail to tell you it's there, so you might need to keep checking your e-citizen. Let's pray for the best.


----------



## Rebeka (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi Wanjeri, 2 weeks is quite a reasonable time,I think it applies when you apply in person,in Kenya, what happens when you apply at the embassy? I feel like this might take a while. How does a Police clearance from PNG take?


----------



## Rebeka (Jul 9, 2018)

Yes Wanjeri I read you can attach receipts as 'Proof of attempt to provide requested info'.


----------



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

Rebeka said:


> Hi Wanjeri, 2 weeks is quite a reasonable time,I think it applies when you apply in person,in Kenya, what happens when you apply at the embassy? I feel like this might take a while. How does a Police clearance from PNG take?


We were told around 12 weeks and it was through another company. So, God help us. 
Do you have e-citizen? I don't know how long it'll take through the embassy, sorry. Hopefully the same amount of time coz it really isn't that long here. But as we wait out this visa, a few days or a week is one too many days. &#128557;

https://accounts.ecitizen.go.ke/login


----------



## defactomama (Sep 28, 2018)

congratulations!! wishing you the best as you plan your move.


----------



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

Rebeka said:


> Hi Wanjeri, 2 weeks is quite a reasonable time,I think it applies when you apply in person,in Kenya, what happens when you apply at the embassy? I feel like this might take a while. How does a Police clearance from PNG take?


Any updates for you? I submitted everything 2 weeks ago. But the police certificate wasn't out but we gave the receipt. And was the email receipt...

Dear Ms Wanjeri,

Thank you for your email; your concern is noted but the documents have been presented sufficiently.

Please continue to keep us posted regularly regarding the PNG police clearance certificate process - every 21 days should be okay.

Regards,


----------



## doogie83 (Jun 7, 2019)

Any updates from anyone applying from Nairobi office? It's gone quite of late. Any visa grants or any communication of any sort from the embassy? 
I have not received any communication at all.
DOL 17/10/2018. It will be 9months of waiting tomorrow 😫


----------



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi people,

I'm feeling very dejected. I may have to sign a year's contract for work and just that thought alone, and the fact that I thought my baby's 3rd birthday would be spent with her father (last Thursday) is enough to make anyone miserable. However, I'll allow myself to feel miserable this afternoon and pick myself up tomorrow, and carry on. 

Any grant news would lighten up the mood. Habari.


----------



## defactomama (Sep 28, 2018)

wanjeri said:


> Hi people,
> 
> I'm feeling very dejected. I may have to sign a year's contract for work and just that thought alone, and the fact that I thought my baby's 3rd birthday would be spent with her father (last Thursday) is enough to make anyone miserable. However, I'll allow myself to feel miserable this afternoon and pick myself up tomorrow, and carry on.
> Any grant news would lighten up the mood. Habari.


Hang in there....keep the faith


----------



## doogie83 (Jun 7, 2019)

wanjeri said:


> Hi people,
> 
> I'm feeling very dejected. I may have to sign a year's contract for work and just that thought alone, and the fact that I thought my baby's 3rd birthday would be spent with her father (last Thursday) is enough to make anyone miserable. However, I'll allow myself to feel miserable this afternoon and pick myself up tomorrow, and carry on.
> 
> ...


----------



## Rebeka (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi Wanjeri, I hope good news comes your way soon and happy belated birthday to your child. Im still waiting as well,its only yesterday that I received my Kenyan police clearance(it took a while 😞). Have you received your husband's PNG police clearance?


----------



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks Doogie n Defactomama🏾,🏾. It's always consoling to get on here and see other people who are in similar situations, then it doesn't feel like an isolated case. 
Hey Rebeka, that's great news!! And yes, that was a long time. It takes 2 weeks usually. All we know is that the forms arrived for lodging in PNG, we hope it will be soon. 
I hope they will reply back to you soon Rebeka. 💜


----------



## Rebeka (Jul 9, 2018)

This is all we getting and its kind of so frustrating 🙆‍♀️; 

Thank you for your email and the updates. The clearances are well received. We will be in contact when we have further updates in this regard.



Kind regards


----------



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

Rebeka said:


> This is all we getting and its kind of so frustrating &#128582;‍♀;
> 
> Thank you for your email and the updates. The clearances are well received. We will be in contact when we have further updates in this regard.
> 
> Kind regards


That's great news!! It's coming Rebeka, it's coming!! &#129310;&#127997;


----------



## FavorGraceEase (Jan 13, 2019)

Hi Everyone 
I am new hear

Been waiting for my 309 Visa for almost 11months now.
I applied on the 12th of September 2019 through an agent in Australia. We front loaded everything apart from the Medicals which we were adviced to wait for them to ask for it.
I am a Nigerian female and my partner is a Permanent Resident in Australia.
There is no communication so far from the department. 
I am so frustrated about this long wait.


----------



## FavorGraceEase (Jan 13, 2019)

FavorGraceEase said:


> Hi Everyone
> I am new hear
> 
> Been waiting for my 309 Visa for almost 11months now.
> ...


*here

Our agent applied through the Nairobi Office
Would ours be processed in Nairobi or in South Africa


----------



## Rebeka (Jul 9, 2018)

I had read somewhere on the forum,for Nigeria are processed in Pretoria.


----------



## nicholas983 (Jul 16, 2018)

FavorGraceEase said:


> Hi Everyone
> I am new hear
> 
> Been waiting for my 309 Visa for almost 11months now.
> ...


Brace up yourself, we are same situation as you and waiting 20 months already no word from the dept. Not to discourage you but this is the reality.


----------



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

nicholas983 said:


> FavorGraceEase said:
> 
> 
> > Hi Everyone
> ...


20 months? From the Nairobi office? 
I found d this info from the Nairobi consulate. They reply to most emails in 2 days, so you can shoot them an email to check if they are processing your visa.

https://kenya.embassy.gov.au/nair/services.html

Immigration Services
Country Coverage
The Australian High Commission in Nairobi provides certain temporary, migration and citizenship services to residents of 22 countries in east, central and west Africa: Burkina Faso, Burundi, Cameroon, Central African Republic, Chad, Democratic Republic of Congo (DRC), Djibouti, Equatorial Guinea, Eritrea, Ethiopia, Gabon, Ghana, Kenya, Mali, Mauritania, Niger, Republic of Congo, Rwanda, Somalia, South Sudan, Tanzania and Uganda.

[email protected]

I hope this helps.


----------



## nicholas983 (Jul 16, 2018)

wanjeri said:


> 20 months? From the Nairobi office?
> I found d this info from the Nairobi consulate. They reply to most emails in 2 days, so you can shoot them an email to check if they are processing your visa.
> 
> https://kenya.embassy.gov.au/nair/services.html
> ...


Thanks mate, it is not Nairobi but the USELESS (MOST USELESS) processing centre in the world..Pretoria.


----------



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

Finished with my further information and got this reply email.

Dear Ms Wanjeri



"Thank you for your email and the updates. The clearance has been well cited in the Immi Account. We will be in touch with further updates once a determination has been made on the application.


Regards,"

Does it feel like it's low key, saying. "Chill sista, we'll get to you when we get to you?" Thanks.


----------



## doogie83 (Jun 7, 2019)

Finally my application gets assigned a case worker...a day short of 10month mark of waiting. 
Following documents requested:
1) updated statement history till current
2) additional photos apart from wedding photos which we had already supplied..multiple pdfs.
3) Hubby changed his name years back by dropping his middle name and has an affidavit to that effect. They requested a gazetted notice of the change of name which we are hopefully submitting in some few hours.

And the wait continues!


----------



## Rock747 (Dec 13, 2018)

doogie83 said:


> Finally my application gets assigned a case worker...a day short of 10month mark of waiting.
> Following documents requested:
> 1) updated statement history till current
> 2) additional photos apart from wedding photos which we had already supplied..multiple pdfs.
> ...


Congrats.. i hope ur grants come soon.. ur application is 5mnths ahead of me. If i may ask, what other pictures aside the wedding pics where they looking for


----------



## doogie83 (Jun 7, 2019)

Hope so too Rocky747. I went to Ghana last Christmas holidays so they wanted those photos which were already submitted. So we had to resend again


----------



## Rebeka (Jul 9, 2018)

Received an automated email from immi. How much longer can we wait after this:

We are writing to inform you that your application for a Partner (Provisional) visa is in progress. Your application takes time to process as we complete a number of thorough checks.

You can login to ImmiAccount to check the status of your application https://online.immi.gov.au/lusc/login


----------



## doogie83 (Jun 7, 2019)

@Rebecca. Is it now a full year after lodging your application? According to what i read from other forums, immigration sends that notification after a year of waiting!


----------



## Rebeka (Jul 9, 2018)

Yes @Doogie,its exactly 12 months since we lodged. I wonder how much longer it may take waiting.


----------



## Rebeka (Jul 9, 2018)

Yes @Doogie,its exactly 12 months since we lodged. I wonder how much longer it may take waiting.


----------



## Rebeka (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi Wanjeri,its nice that you have completed requested documents. Hope visa is granted soon as I pray for mine to come through too 🙏.


----------



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

Rebeka said:


> Hi Wanjeri,its nice that you have completed requested documents. Hope visa is granted soon as I pray for mine to come through too &#128591;.


I'll keep you in my thoughts Rebeka. If anything I keep checking here knowing that your next post will be one of a grant! If you are at 12 that makes me 11!!! I thought I'd have a visa by 9 months.&#128553;. Thanks for that post so if September comes along I'll know to expect that automated email. Take heart y'all!!!


----------



## Rebeka (Jul 9, 2018)

Oh yes Wanjeri,I thought I will get it at 8 or 9months too...but well it is the way it is. 5th of Sept is my husband's birthday,how I wish to have a grant by then. Hoping for goodnews for everyone as well.


----------



## doogie83 (Jun 7, 2019)

@Rebecca and Wanjeri. Your visas should be out soon, i also keep on watching for your grants as mine is at 10months. What's reassuring though is that Kenya embassy seem to attend to applications according to lodgement date, and not haphazardly like other embassies. Praying for your visas to come out soon as I know mine will be next after yours. I have supplied the requested documents and now its a waiting game too


----------



## Rebeka (Jul 9, 2018)

Thanks Doogie83,fingercrossing for many visas to finalize soon soon 👏 yours included.


----------



## Rock747 (Dec 13, 2018)

doogie83 said:


> Hello, i applied for my partners visa on the 17th of October 2018 through an Australian migration agent. He is from Ghana so his visa will be processed in Kenya. Any recent grants from Kenya?


Hi, have u had any progress?


----------



## Rock747 (Dec 13, 2018)

doogie83 said:


> Hope so too Rocky747. I went to Ghana last Christmas holidays so they wanted those photos which were already submitted. So we had to resend again


Ooh so meaning any international trip u taken, pics of it must be submitted as well? I thought for only joint trips only?


----------



## doogie83 (Jun 7, 2019)

@Rocky 747. I visited my hubby in Ghana as I currently live in Australia. So I uploaded the itinerary and boarding passes. For some reason they requested for the photos for that holiday even though i had already uploaded them.
So in answer to your question, yes you need to upload photos of holidays together, with friends and family should you have to add weight to your application.
And no, I have not received any further update except the acknowledgment that they had received the requested documents and that the assessment in now in progress etc


----------



## Rock747 (Dec 13, 2018)

doogie83 said:


> @Rocky 747. I visited my hubby in Ghana as I currently live in Australia. So I uploaded the itinerary and boarding passes. For some reason they requested for the photos for that holiday even though i had already uploaded them.
> So in answer to your question, yes you need to upload photos of holidays together, with friends and family should you have to add weight to your application.
> And no, I have not received any further update except the acknowledgment that they had received the requested documents and that the assessment in now in progress etc


Oohkay, i get it. I have a very good feeling your visa is coming soonest. &#128578;


----------



## Rock747 (Dec 13, 2018)

Any grants from the nairobi office yet ?


----------



## doogie83 (Jun 7, 2019)

@Rocky747. Not yet heard from the embassy, the silence is revolting lol


----------



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

Hi everyone, 

So on my immi account which we share with the sponsor hubby, it reads sponsor approved just after his name. But still reads further assessment. Is there anyone else who's seen that on their immi, sponsor approved? But still waiting on Visa?
I will hit one year next week, 5th September and that's Rebeka's hubby BD from a previous post you mentioned? 10 days later is my husband's birthday on the 15th of September. 🎂
Hoping to be on a plane by October heading home with my lil one.


----------



## Rebeka (Jul 9, 2018)

Did sponsor have to have an immi account,us we just using mine which states further assessment. We applied again for visitor 600 visa just incase theres a delay with 309.I would like to be with my hubby for his birthday(doesnt seem like it will happen since its only few day from now). They had requested for further info which was marriage cert and business cert which we have uploaded. Wanjeri it will be nice if they just grant us 309 so we can be home without worrying to leave the country,visiting only is still very costly.


----------



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

Rebeka said:


> Did sponsor have to have an immi account,us we just using mine which states further assessment. We applied again for visitor 600 visa just incase theres a delay with 309.I would like to be with my hubby for his birthday(doesnt seem like it will happen since its only few day from now). They had requested for further info which was marriage cert and business cert which we have uploaded. Wanjeri it will be nice if they just grant us 309 so we can be home without worrying to leave the country,visiting only is still very costly.


Yes we use mine as well. And on there, it reads sponsor - approved. So I was wondering if anyone else has seen that.


----------



## Rock747 (Dec 13, 2018)

wanjeri said:


> Yes we use mine as well. And on there, it reads sponsor - approved. So I was wondering if anyone else has seen that.


Hi, the sponsor "Approved status" was it in relation to the 309 or the visitor visa ?


----------



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

309. Just next to his name it reads - approved. But still on further assessment. I dunno if I've heard of that.


----------



## Rebeka (Jul 9, 2018)

I havent seen any updates yet,visa grant would have been great on this day as a present for husband's birthday. We had written an email to ask of any progress but theres no response,at one point it felt like its coming,but now its starting to drag again. Anyone with news of whats happening with the applications at Nairobi office🙉


----------



## doogie83 (Jun 7, 2019)

Its so disheartening to see no further communication from the Kenyan embassy. Are we sure the case officers are not on strike?


----------



## Rock747 (Dec 13, 2018)

doogie83 said:


> Its so disheartening to see no further communication from the Kenyan embassy. Are we sure the case officers are not on strike?


Good question&#128514;&#128514;


----------



## Hassali.abdi (Jul 28, 2014)

doogie83 said:


> Its so disheartening to see no further communication from the Kenyan embassy. Are we sure the case officers are not on strike?


Do you mean Australian embassy in Nairobi or Kenyan embassy?


----------



## Rebeka (Jul 9, 2018)

I think doogie83 means Australian embassy in nairobi. Am thinking a strike or random visits to our addresses, to members of our family and neighbours, interviewing of our conducts and visits to our partners' neighbourhood. Some addresses aint easy to find aye😄 so lets sit tight and wait exercising all patience🙏.


----------



## doogie83 (Jun 7, 2019)

Thanks Rebecca for clarifyng. Yes i meant the Australian embassy in Nairobi- my bad. I like your comment about them still hunting for the addresses as they are difficult to find lol....so good to joke about the wait to relieve the stress of waiting as the waiting is almost killing me lol


----------



## Vee2019 (Sep 10, 2019)

Rebeka said:


> Hey congratulations on your visa grant, it will sure feel so good to be with your bae... Sorry i don't know how to tag here.
> Wanjeri, I have joint account with my husband, we opened soon as I visited Oz, so have you submited additional info, oh my worry is the Police clearance from kenya, it might strech out time coz I applied from embassy in Canberra.
> My DOL is 17 Aug,2018&#129310;.


"My sponsor (fiancee) applied for his police clearance through Canberra on he received it after 3 months this is after i did some thorough follow up with DCI HQ. Hope this helps


----------



## Vee2019 (Sep 10, 2019)

doogie83 said:


> Any updates from anyone applying from Nairobi office? It's gone quite of late. Any visa grants or any communication of any sort from the embassy?
> I have not received any communication at all.
> DOL 17/10/2018. It will be 9months of waiting tomorrow &#128555;


My DOL was 26th Dec 2017 there has been quite alot of back and forth on my part but on 31st Aug 2019 I was asked to provide my updated police clearance which I did on 6th Sep 2019 so am hoping my application can be finalized soon


----------



## Vee2019 (Sep 10, 2019)

Hi.... when was your DOL


----------



## Rebeka (Jul 9, 2018)

DOL is 17th Aug 2018. Had been asked for more info in 22 May, including Kenyan police clearance. All info provided by 22 Jul, since then we have been waiting. In few days it will be 13th month waiting,I have been in a relationship for 3yrs and 6months,almost 2yrs of marriage and still unsettled how fair is this system. Thought they had grant your visa Vee,dec 2017,thats along time waiting,its been so quiet at the Nairobi office,hope to hear good news soon.


----------



## Rock747 (Dec 13, 2018)

Rebeka said:


> I think doogie83 means Australian embassy in nairobi. Am thinking a strike or random visits to our addresses, to members of our family and neighbours, interviewing of our conducts and visits to our partners' neighbourhood. Some addresses aint easy to find aye&#128516; so lets sit tight and wait exercising all patience&#128591;.


Random visits? they can actually have the time to do that? wow


----------



## Vee2019 (Sep 10, 2019)

It has been frustrating to say the least


----------



## doogie83 (Jun 7, 2019)

I wonder what will wake up the case officers in Kenya??🤕


----------



## doogie83 (Jun 7, 2019)

So here i was thinking the case officers in Kenya have either boycotted their jobs or are on leave, only to realize they are still working. Someone got granted a subclass 100 from partner's visa FB grp, applicant from Kenya. RFI was in July, in which they asked for AFP. Visa granted today, two months after RFI.
Hope we will all hear from them soon with our individual outcomes!


----------



## Rock747 (Dec 13, 2018)

doogie83 said:


> So here i was thinking the case officers in Kenya have either boycotted their jobs or are on leave, only to realize they are still working. Someone got granted a subclass 100 from partner's visa FB grp, applicant from Kenya. RFI was in July, in which they asked for AFP. Visa granted today, two months after RFI.
> Hope we will all hear from them soon with our individual outcomes!


Good news that brings hope. &#128522;


----------



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

Ho everyone. I sent an email to the Nairobi consulate friday, to find out about expiry of medicals in a months time and police cert as they're valid for a year aka September. And got this reply yesterday. 

Dear Ms Wanjeri,

Thank you for your email.

In regards to your Kenyan Police clearance, It has been extended by 3 months to expire in December. You can apply for an updated one in the event your application will not have been finalized by then.

In regards to your medicals, They can be extended for six months.

Thought that might be worth sharing if anyone else is worried about those expensive medicals and such. 

I wonder if anyone else has sent out an enquiry on the same?


----------



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

doogie83 said:


> So here i was thinking the case officers in Kenya have either boycotted their jobs or are on leave, only to realize they are still working. Someone got granted a subclass 100 from partner's visa FB grp, applicant from Kenya. RFI was in July, in which they asked for AFP. Visa granted today, two months after RFI.
> Hope we will all hear from them soon with our individual outcomes!


A Facebook group? Good to commiserate with more people. Mind sharing the link please? 
Thanks.


----------



## doogie83 (Jun 7, 2019)

Hi Wanjeri
Trying to send through the link unsuccessfully. But u can go to Facebook, and search for Partner's visa Australia and ask to join group


----------



## Rebeka (Jul 9, 2018)

Hi guys,I think Nairobi has warmed up,just seeing a change in my immi,my 309 just been finalized. Oh my Gee...never thought this day will come. Oops and yaye!!! 13 months and 2days wow.. sending good luck to everyone.


----------



## doogie83 (Jun 7, 2019)

Congratulations Rebecca, am so happy for you. All the best as you start your new life in Australia


----------



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

Rebeka said:


> Hi guys,I think Nairobi has warmed up,just seeing a change in my immi,my 309 just been finalized. Oh my Gee...never thought this day will come. Oops and yaye!!! 13 months and 2days wow.. sending good luck to everyone.


Yaaay!! I'm happy for you Rebeka. Is there an email grant or what exactly is it? Are you coming all the way home or stepping out for the grant.


----------



## Rock747 (Dec 13, 2018)

Rebeka said:


> Hi guys,I think Nairobi has warmed up,just seeing a change in my immi,my 309 just been finalized. Oh my Gee...never thought this day will come. Oops and yaye!!! 13 months and 2days wow.. sending good luck to everyone.


Wow.. congrates. Finally


----------



## Rebeka (Jul 9, 2018)

Thanks for the good wishes guys, Wanjeri,on my immi it states that visa is finalized and shows visa grant details. Im expecting to receive a grant letter,embassy said there is a technical issue which is being resolved but all details on 309 grant on Vevo app. My son and I have been in Kenya barely 2weeks. Happiest moments with my family down at the coast Mariakani. Good luck to everyone.


----------



## doogie83 (Jun 7, 2019)

Hey Wanjeri. Any news about your visa since submitting documents?


----------



## Rock747 (Dec 13, 2018)

Hi, i wish to ask this question. My current job situation has changed, how do i update the work experience section of my form 80 for partner visa. I have already submitted it by the way, but i want to know how to update that now
Thanks

Congrats once again Rebbekka, am really happy for you, 😄


----------



## doogie83 (Jun 7, 2019)

Hi Rocky747
Once you login to immi account, you can select the update details on the application and select the notification of change of circumstances to update your new job information


----------



## Rock747 (Dec 13, 2018)

doogie83 said:


> Hi Rocky747
> Once you login to immi account, you can select the update details on the application and select the notification of change of circumstances to update your new job information


Awesome, thanks


----------



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

doogie83 said:


> Hey Wanjeri. Any news about your visa since submitting documents?


No news yet. I was a month after Rebeka in that she applied Aug. and I Sept. After submitting all docs I was informed that I'd be informed of anything in the near or distant future. 15 to 20 months. I posted the actual email details incase they are of help. &#128557; Also they mentioned that medicals are extended for 6 months and police certificate for 3 months.

Hongera Rebeka!!! Enjoy the nice weather in Ke before you have to go back. If there's anything I'm already mourning, it's the great weather 12-26(30) degree weather all year round in this here Nairobi. And sun set n sunrise 6:30-ish all year round &#128514;. Rebeka, how much time do they give you to go to Aussie?


----------



## Mart19 (Oct 22, 2015)

We applied for a partner visa through Pretoria almost 3 years ago and I would visit all the African embassy forums to get a general view of how they were approving. To me it seemed like they kind of all approved at the same rate and not much has changed.

Ours was approved after around 14 months. We had children together so we had 309 and 100 approved at once so I think those who have kids might fall in the same boat. 
We didn't hear anything for months and when we messaged before the 12 month time frame all they would say was you are still with global processing times. At the Global processing had passed all the case officer did was ask for updated police check and after we uploaded it not even a week had passed and we had our approval. 

We didn't get interviewed. Hoping you get your grants soon. 

Oh forgot to add we were uploading photos of visits and major family events after the application.


----------



## doogie83 (Jun 7, 2019)

Thanks Mart19 for your kind wishes and hoping you are enjoying life in Australia. It is quite journey waiting for the 309 filled with anxiety and frustrations and it's really uplifting to hear that others have been through the same and its just not only us.
It seems like other offices do grant visa within a reasonable short post RFI which seems to be longer with the Nairobi office. It's been more than four weeks since we submitted the requested information for hubby- and it's still queit.
And that's when the anxiety kicks in lol


----------



## doogie83 (Jun 7, 2019)

*meant short time


----------



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

I'm happy to report that the first part of the visa has been granted!! Whoop whooop!!! 🏾🏾. Applied Sept 5th 2018, RFI was 30th May. Submitted all sometime in August. (Had to source police certificate from PNG. That took forever). Grant 1st October 2019.

I haven't seen the grant letter yet. But on immi it reads finalized and under my name it reads granted. The details are on vevo and the good news is that I have still October 2020 to check in!! 

Hang in there and you'll get to the end soon.


----------



## doogie83 (Jun 7, 2019)

Congratulations Wanjeri


----------



## Rock747 (Dec 13, 2018)

wanjeri said:


> I'm happy to report that the first part of the visa has been granted!! Whoop whooop!!! &#127998;&#127998;. Applied Sept 5th 2018, RFI was 30th May. Submitted all sometime in August. (Had to source police certificate from PNG. That took forever). Grant 1st October 2019.
> 
> I haven't seen the grant letter yet. But on immi it reads finalized and under my name it reads granted. The details are on vevo and the good news is that I have still October 2020 to check in!!
> 
> Hang in there and you'll get to the end soon.


Finally, yay congrates


----------



## FavorGraceEase (Jan 13, 2019)

Congratulations Wanjeri


----------



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

Thanks y'all. 
That was all of 13 months of waiting. The consulate used to churn out visas by 8 months on average so there's a shift somewhere. There is also the fact that there was no grant letter sent on email. Just updated info on immi and directions to vevo where the conditions are outlined.
Thanks.


----------



## Rebeka (Jul 9, 2018)

Congratulations Wanjeri on your visa grant! Very exciting news.


----------



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

Rebeka said:


> Congratulations Wanjeri on your visa grant! Very exciting news.


Asante!! Did you get a grant letter? I remember you saying you didn't have one, per say.


----------



## Rebeka (Jul 9, 2018)

Yes I got the grant notification email but had to ask the department to send it and they emailed it almost immediately.


----------



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

Rebeka said:


> Yes I got the grant notification email but had to ask the department to send it and they emailed it almost immediately.


I emailed them as well today. Let's see. &#128522;


----------



## doogie83 (Jun 7, 2019)

I am jumping up and down with joy. My husband visa has finally been approved after 11 months, 21 days. 
The Australian embassy in Kenya is now on fire with visa grants. 
Yipee!


----------



## Rebeka (Jul 9, 2018)

Wow wow congratulations doogie83!


----------



## doogie83 (Jun 7, 2019)

Thank you Rebecca


----------



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

doogie83 said:


> I am jumping up and down with joy. My husband visa has finally been approved after 11 months, 21 days.
> The Australian embassy in Kenya is now on fire with visa grants.
> Yipee!


Congratulations!!! &#55358;&#56691;&#55358;&#56691; Life is finally not on hold. Hang in there people waiting.


----------



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

wanjeri said:


> Rebeka said:
> 
> 
> > Yes I got the grant notification email but had to ask the department to send it and they emailed it almost immediately.
> ...


Yap, they sent me the grant letter as well. Doogie did your husband experience the same? No grant letter emailed but details changed on immi?


----------



## doogie83 (Jun 7, 2019)

Hey Wanjeri.
My hubby's grant notification was emailed immediately after the grant, I dont know if it had something to do with the fact that we used a migration agent.
I had emailed my agent to notify him on the problem of the visa decisions not being emailed to clients of late and asked him to keep an eye on my application on the immi account. He then took a screenshot of the application which was on initial assessment.
However, about thirty minutes later he called me to say the visa had just been granted and sent me the email lol. He even asked me how i knew i was going to get the visa on that day. What a coincidence right?
Wishing everyone on the forum quick visa grants.


----------



## Irone (Oct 6, 2019)

Applied on the 1th of December 2018. 
Request for more information on the 9th of August 2019. I provided everything on the 18th of August. 
Sent and email and was told that the department is working hard to insure the application is finalised as soon as possible. 
Was also told that they will contact me immediately if further information is needed or at finalisation. Almost two months now and No grand yet. Anyone in the same situation?


----------



## Rock747 (Dec 13, 2018)

Irone said:


> Applied on the 1th of December 2018.
> Request for more information on the 9th of August 2019. I provided everything on the 18th of August.
> Sent and email and was told that the department is working hard to insure the application is finalised as soon as possible.
> Was also told that they will contact me immediately if further information is needed or at finalisation. Almost two months now and No grand yet. Anyone in the same situation?


Your grants will be in soon.


----------



## Rock747 (Dec 13, 2018)

Hi guys, so in the upload documents, there is a portion to upload passport picture. I am bit confused, do i need to take a passport picture, sign at the back and upload or the biometric i did takes care of that. Thanks


----------



## defactomama (Sep 28, 2018)

Congratulations Wanjeri!


----------



## Irone (Oct 6, 2019)

Thanks Rock. The anxiety is too much. Can’t wait for the grand. It’s good that Nairobi office don’t seemed to expedite applications. October 2018 DoL has already been granted which is a good sign. Can’t wait for this to be over.


----------



## Rock747 (Dec 13, 2018)

Any recent grants from Nairobi? Anyone applied for 309 in April 2019?


----------



## Irone (Oct 6, 2019)

Rock747 said:


> Any recent grants from Nairobi? Anyone applied for 309 in April 2019?


 I applied for my wife 309 in December 2018. Already 11 months and I'm still waiting. Nairobi is very quiet these days.


----------



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

Rock747 said:


> Hi guys, so in the upload documents, there is a portion to upload passport picture. I am bit confused, do i need to take a passport picture, sign at the back and upload or the biometric i did takes care of that. Thanks


I also wondered on the same. I just uploaded a current passport picture. I wonder what others did.


----------



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

defactomama said:


> Congratulations Wanjeri!


Thanks. So that's about 3 grants in the span of 2 months. Flying out soon!!


----------



## defactomama (Sep 28, 2018)

wanjeri said:


> defactomama said:
> 
> 
> > Congratulations Wanjeri!
> ...


God speed and all the best as you start your new life in Aus. 
I figure I have a case officer now...they've asked for more info this month. That's some progress.


----------



## defactomama (Sep 28, 2018)

Rock747 said:


> Any recent grants from Nairobi? Anyone applied for 309 in April 2019?


I applied in March


----------



## Rock747 (Dec 13, 2018)

defactomama said:


> Rock747 said:
> 
> 
> > Any recent grants from Nairobi? Anyone applied for 309 in April 2019?
> ...


I applied in april, so we are practically in the same timeline. I hope we get our grants soon


----------



## Rock747 (Dec 13, 2018)

defactomama said:


> wanjeri said:
> 
> 
> > defactomama said:
> ...


Thats awesome news. Did the requesr come through your email or your immiaccount, and if i may ask what information did they request for


----------



## defactomama (Sep 28, 2018)

Rock747 said:


> defactomama said:
> 
> 
> > wanjeri said:
> ...


They need me to get State and FBI clearance from the states. Because I had been there for at least 3 months. My partner also needs to get police clearance from Uganda. The request cane thru my email and also on the immi account. But I am glad that I am finally able to communicate with them directly via email.


----------



## Rock747 (Dec 13, 2018)

Wow 3 months, and they need an FBI and state police clearance? I thought police clearance was for places youve lived in for an accumulative period of 12months


----------



## Rock747 (Dec 13, 2018)

defactomama said:


> Rock747 said:
> 
> 
> > defactomama said:
> ...





Rock747 said:


> Wow 3 months, and they need an FBI and state police clearance? I thought police clearance was for places youve lived in for an accumulative period of 12months


Wow 3 months, and they need an FBI and state police clearance? I thought police clearance was for places youve lived in for an accumulative period of 12months.

How do you get that if you are outside the US?


----------



## defactomama (Sep 28, 2018)

Rock747 said:


> Wow 3 months, and they need an FBI and state police clearance? I thought police clearance was for places youve lived in for an accumulative period of 12months


Yeah....that's what am trying to figure out...I didn't understand why they would need that...with a valid visitor visa 3 months is such a short while for me who has family there. Oh well..let's see how this goes. I have 7 days to submit everything.


----------



## Doreen Sutton (Aug 14, 2017)

wanjeri said:


> I'm happy to report that the first part of the visa has been granted!! Whoop whooop!!! &#127998;&#127998;. Applied Sept 5th 2018, RFI was 30th May. Submitted all sometime in August. (Had to source police certificate from PNG. That took forever). Grant 1st October 2019.
> 
> I haven't seen the grant letter yet. But on immi it reads finalized and under my name it reads granted. The details are on vevo and the good news is that I have still October 2020 to check in!!
> 
> Hang in there and you'll get to the end soon.


congratulations to you wanjeri


----------



## Rock747 (Dec 13, 2018)

defactomama said:


> Rock747 said:
> 
> 
> > Wow 3 months, and they need an FBI and state police clearance? I thought police clearance was for places youve lived in for an accumulative period of 12months
> ...


I really hope it all goes well and quick for you.


----------



## Irone (Oct 6, 2019)

My wife visa 309 granted this afternoon. Only God knows how happy we are. 11 months and 6 days. Felt like it was 11 years though.


----------



## cjtahil (Aug 22, 2019)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Rock747 (Dec 13, 2018)

Irone said:


> My wife visa 309 granted this afternoon. Only God knows how happy we are. 11 months and 6 days. Felt like it was 11 years though.


Thats great. Congrats. Which country is your wife from? Ooh and when did u apply


----------



## Irone (Oct 6, 2019)

I applied on the 1st of December 2018 for 300. Then we got married in December and I converted it to 309. Did it all myself without an agent. She is from Cameroon. And the application was process in Kenya


----------



## Ajuxra (Sep 3, 2019)

Thank God and congratulations to me and my partner our prospective visa is granted we applied for PMV on 22/1/19 and granted 5/11/19 nairobi office


----------



## Rock747 (Dec 13, 2018)

Ajuxra said:


> Thank God and congratulations to me and my partner our prospective visa is granted we applied for PMV on 22/1/19 and granted 5/11/19 nairobi office


Congrats! Did u get any RFIs, interview calls?


----------



## defactomama (Sep 28, 2018)

Irone said:


> My wife visa 309 granted this afternoon. Only God knows how happy we are. 11 months and 6 days. Felt like it was 11 years though.


Congratulations


----------



## defactomama (Sep 28, 2018)

Ajuxra said:


> Thank God and congratulations to me and my partner our prospective visa is granted we applied for PMV on 22/1/19 and granted 5/11/19 nairobi office


Congratulations!


----------



## Rock747 (Dec 13, 2018)

Any grants or news from nairobi office yet?


----------



## Rock747 (Dec 13, 2018)

Finally some movement from the nairobi office. I got an RFI on the 26th of November

Dol was 5th April 2019
Medicals and PCC on 30th April 2019

Three updates between 30th April and October 2019

First CO contact and RFI 26th November 2019

RFI, was comprehensive chat history from January 2019. It specifically said they dont want screenshot with whatapp. So if you used whatapp as evidence of communication, best to export your chat to your email, open with ms word and save as pdf and upload. You save yourself the time of they asking for it , should they want to ask for it


----------



## Johnjohn (Jun 1, 2019)

Greetings to every member in this forum.
I applied for visa 309 and have finished with my medicals and police clearance but got this automated message below from Department of Home Affairs.

We are writing to inform you that your application for partner visa is in progress. Your application takes time to process as we complete a number a number of thorough checks. 

since a week that i got that letter i haven't heard from them, please can someone tell me what to do or if there's any problem. Thanks, waiting for your respond.


----------



## Troas19 (Dec 6, 2019)

*Hello*

Hi all,

Ive been following this thread for a while but its my first post. Thanks for being so informative- its great to hear when someone new gets a visa approved!

Application: 4th Jan 2019
RFI: 19th September 2019

And we have just received information that they might want to interview us in February. Glad to be hearing things from the office more frequently now after not hearing anything between Jan-Sept.

I am from Australia and my partner is from Ghana. I think we should be an easy enough case, I have been in Ghana 6+ years, and we have been living together for 3 years and are married.

I am curious if anyone else been called for an interview?


----------



## SLBee (Sep 8, 2019)

Good to know that Nairobi also granting 309 visas. Do you know how many visas have been granted in recent months? Thanks.


----------



## Rock747 (Dec 13, 2018)

Troas19 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Ive been following this thread for a while but its my first post. Thanks for being so informative- its great to hear when someone new gets a visa approved!
> 
> ...


Hi am from ghana too.

Dol 5th april 2019
Pcc and medicals 30th april 2019
Rfi 26th november 2019
Submitted 27th november 2019
We got an email saying they will be doing interview february 2020 and would want to know if i would be available. But they did also say it is not a gaurantee that there will be an interview. They just want to know from a large pool of applicants, which cases will be appropriate to conduct an interview


----------



## doogie83 (Jun 7, 2019)

Hello 
I am Australian (Zimbabwean by origin) and my husband is from Ghana. Our application was approved without an interview. And i know all the recent grants on this forum did not have interviews.
Good luck guys


----------



## Rock747 (Dec 13, 2018)

doogie83 said:


> Hello
> I am Australian (Zimbabwean by origin) and my husband is from Ghana. Our application was approved without an interview. And i know all the recent grants on this forum did not have interviews.
> Good luck guys


Thats great news. What was your dol and and RFI if any


----------



## Kemetic life (Dec 22, 2019)

Rock747 said:


> Finally some movement from the nairobi office. I got an RFI on the 26th of November
> 
> Dol was 5th April 2019
> Medicals and PCC on 30th April 2019
> ...


We are on the same I lodge my wife application on the 1 April 2019 and they requested for more documents on the 20 November 2019.What do they requested from you pls?


----------



## Kemetic life (Dec 22, 2019)

Yea we had the same message as you, they will be conducting an interview in February 2020!


----------



## Rock747 (Dec 13, 2018)

Kemetic life said:


> Rock747 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally some movement from the nairobi office. I got an RFI on the 26th of November
> ...


They requested for a comprehensice chat records from Januaru 2019 to the date at the time of asking. They did say they dont want screenshots which i had already submitted previously


----------



## Rock747 (Dec 13, 2018)

Kemetic life said:


> Rock747 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally some movement from the nairobi office. I got an RFI on the 26th of November
> ...


What documents did they request from you if i may ask


----------



## Kenyan 309 (Dec 11, 2019)

Hello everyone
I have been following this thread for a while now it is my second post thank you for being informative.
Application on May 2019
RFI on Jan 2019
I am from kenya and my partner from Australia.
Thank you


----------



## Rock747 (Dec 13, 2018)

Kenyan 309 said:


> Hello everyone
> I have been following this thread for a while now it is my second post thank you for being informative.
> Application on May 2019
> RFI on Jan 2019
> ...


You got an RFI before you submitted your application? Or your rfi is jan 2020 and not jan 2019.?


----------



## Kenyan 309 (Dec 11, 2019)

yes am sorry it is supposed to be 2020


----------



## Rock747 (Dec 13, 2018)

Kenyan 309 said:


> yes am sorry it is supposed to be 2020


What was your RFI about


----------



## Kenyan 309 (Dec 11, 2019)

Sponsor's pcc
Form 80
And some more comments


----------



## Rock747 (Dec 13, 2018)

Kenyan 309 said:


> Sponsor's pcc
> Form 80
> And some more comments


Oohk. The first two i get, but more comments?


----------



## Ibn Soliu (Jan 13, 2020)

Hello everyone, I am new on this platform. I was trying to find out the cycle for the partner visa application. For me: Date of lodgment was 20-Dec-2019; Biometrics: 7-01-2020. Further evidence added 13-01-2020. What follows after that and when does one get assigned a case officer? Goodluck everyone. I had my biometrics in Lagos, Nigeria. What I find strange is the fact that they stated Abuja, Nigeria rather than Pretoria, South Africa as we all know


----------



## SLBee (Sep 8, 2019)

Ibn Soliu said:


> Hello everyone, I am new on this platform. I was trying to find out the cycle for the partner visa application. For me: Date of lodgment was 20-Dec-2019; Biometrics: 7-01-2020. Further evidence added 13-01-2020. What follows after that and when does one get assigned a case officer? Goodluck everyone. I had my biometrics in Lagos, Nigeria. What I find strange is the fact that they stated Abuja, Nigeria rather than Pretoria, South Africa as we all know


Welcome to the forum.

It could take some time for you to hear from DoHA. Some people get grants even without any prior contact from a case officer. Some people get contacted in about few months or it can take more than a year.

Current global processing times for 309 as per Nov 2019: 75% visa processed in 17 months and 10% takes more than 20 months.


----------



## Ibn Soliu (Jan 13, 2020)

SLBee said:


> Ibn Soliu said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone, I am new on this platform. I was trying to find out the cycle for the partner visa application. For me: Date of lodgment was 20-Dec-2019; Biometrics: 7-01-2020. Further evidence added 13-01-2020. What follows after that and when does one get assigned a case officer? Goodluck everyone. I had my biometrics in Lagos, Nigeria. What I find strange is the fact that they stated Abuja, Nigeria rather than Pretoria, South Africa as we all know
> ...


Thank you very much for this feedback


----------



## Rock747 (Dec 13, 2018)

Wooohoo.. my grant just came in today. Am soo over the moon. (309)
Dol 5th april 2019
Medicals and PCC 30th april 2019
RFI 26TH november 2019
Submitted 27th nomber 2019
Grant 15th January 2020


----------



## Kenyan 309 (Dec 11, 2019)

congratulations!!! I can imagine how you're feeling..wish you well


----------



## Rock747 (Dec 13, 2018)

Kenyan 309 said:


> congratulations!!! I can imagine how you're feeling..wish you well


Thank you. I sincerely wish all the best for everyone waiting. It will eventually come in for you as well.


----------



## defactomama (Sep 28, 2018)

Rock747 said:


> Wooohoo.. my grant just came in today. Am soo over the moon. (309)
> Dol 5th april 2019
> Medicals and PCC 30th april 2019
> RFI 26TH november 2019
> ...


Congratulations!!! I am crossing my fingers for an approval soon. I lodged mine around the same time as you. Wishing you all the best


----------



## Kenyan 309 (Dec 11, 2019)

Do they normally give out the same days of giving back the RFIs or it depends with each case?


----------



## Troas19 (Dec 6, 2019)

Rock747 said:


> Wooohoo.. my grant just came in today. Am soo over the moon. (309)
> Dol 5th april 2019
> Medicals and PCC 30th april 2019
> RFI 26TH november 2019
> ...


Congrats Rock747! Thats wonderful news!

Can I ask how long they have given you to enter Australia?


----------



## SLBee (Sep 8, 2019)

Rock747 said:


> Wooohoo.. my grant just came in today. Am soo over the moon. (309)


Congratulations. Wishing all the best for a happy future in Australia.


----------



## Fatah (Jan 16, 2020)

Congratulations rock . I submitted whats up chats through screen shot. I afraid to ask me again. How can I convert through email. Thanks


----------



## Fatah (Jan 16, 2020)

Hi everyone am new to dis forum 
Dol 16 oct 2019


----------



## Rock747 (Dec 13, 2018)

defactomama said:


> Rock747 said:
> 
> 
> > Wooohoo.. my grant just came in today. Am soo over the moon. (309)
> ...


Thanks. I pray you get yours too before the month ends


----------



## Rock747 (Dec 13, 2018)

Troas19 said:


> Rock747 said:
> 
> 
> > Wooohoo.. my grant just came in today. Am soo over the moon. (309)
> ...


I have till 15th Jan 2021


----------



## Rock747 (Dec 13, 2018)

Fatah said:


> Congratulations rock . I submitted whats up chats through screen shot. I afraid to ask me again. How can I convert through email. Thanks


Sorry for the late reply. 
Firsr delete your partners number from "phone contacts". Then go to whatapp, open the chat with your partner. Which now will show his or.her number instead of name. Then go to the 3 dots at rhe upper right conner click it, then click more then choose export. Then choose email option . Email it to yourself. Then open ij ur inbox. Download and open with word. Then save as pdf. In the word format. You can state above it that u deleted their contact so your partners number can show. Its a plus if the number was used during the visa application.


----------



## Rock747 (Dec 13, 2018)

Kenyan 309 said:


> Do they normally give out the same days of giving back the RFIs or it depends with each case?


If i get your question right. Then yes. All RFIs are 28 days for everyone. Regardless of your case.


----------



## Kenyan 309 (Dec 11, 2019)

Thank you for your answer


----------



## Troas19 (Dec 6, 2019)

Rock747 said:


> I have till 15th Jan 2021


Awesome, thanks for sharing! Best of luck with your move to Australia.


----------



## Troas19 (Dec 6, 2019)

*We got our visa!*

Hello everyone,

Some more good news for this group, this morning my husband was granted his visa from the Nairobi office!

Application date: 4th Jan 2019
RFI: 19th Sept 2019
Date granted: 22nd Jan 2020

Thanks for being a such an invaluable source of information during this process, and best of luck to everyone!


----------



## Kenyan 309 (Dec 11, 2019)

Fantastic...Good luck as you're moving to Australia and thank you for sharing with us


----------



## Kemetic life (Dec 22, 2019)

Rock747 said:


> Finally some movement from the nairobi office. I got an RFI on the 26th of November
> 
> Dol was 5th April 2019
> Medicals and PCC on 30th April 2019
> ...


I have received the date for my interview as 17 February 2020 Accra. What about you pls?


----------



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

Troas19 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Ive been following this thread for a while but its my first post. Thanks for being so informative- its great to hear when someone new gets a visa approved!
> 
> ...


How did the interview go? Nairobi doesn't usually interview unlike Pretoria. If not interviewed yet, let us know how it goes. (Going off what the members of the forum say on Pretoria and Kenya forums. No other source of information. )


----------



## Rock747 (Dec 13, 2018)

Kemetic life said:


> Rock747 said:
> 
> 
> > Finally some movement from the nairobi office. I got an RFI on the 26th of November
> ...


They didnt give me any date for an interview. I got the grant a month and 2 weeks after they sent me that letter.


----------



## Kenyan 309 (Dec 11, 2019)

Question 19 form 80 does it need all employment history since birth or only recent 10 years?


----------



## Rock747 (Dec 13, 2018)

Kenyan 309 said:


> Question 19 form 80 does it need all employment history since birth or only recent 10 years?


All employment since u your first work. And state any periods when u didnt work as well.


----------



## Kenyan 309 (Dec 11, 2019)

Thank you for your response so for unemployment case should i write the history from birth upto the day of my first employment without gaps?


----------



## Sammy J (Oct 26, 2017)

Kenyan 309 said:


> Thank you for your response so for unemployment case should i write the history from birth upto the day of my first employment without gaps?


19 Give details of all employment and unemployment

Unemployment includes:
*• from date of birth up until first employment*
• all gaps/breaks between employment
• all gaps between education.


----------



## Rock747 (Dec 13, 2018)

Kenyan 309 said:


> Thank you for your response so for unemployment case should i write the history from birth upto the day of my first employment without gaps?


Yes. And state, you were financial supported by your parents or whoever supported you


----------



## Kenyan 309 (Dec 11, 2019)

Rock747 said:


> Kenyan 309 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your response so for unemployment case should i write the history from birth upto the day of my first employment without gaps?
> ...


Thank you....


----------



## Kenyan 309 (Dec 11, 2019)

Sammy J said:


> Kenyan 309 said:
> 
> 
> > Thank you for your response so for unemployment case should i write the history from birth upto the day of my first employment without gaps?
> ...


Thank you for your response


----------



## Mkenya 19 (Jan 31, 2020)

Hi good people.
I've just discovered the Nairobi Forum and have felt encouraged. 
DOL was 30/5/2019
Medicals and biometrics mid-June
RFI - January 28 , 2020 from CO
They just asked for more photos
Sponsor to fill the 40sp online 
Transactions from joint account.
Sponsor to give another AFP.


Since am still in Aussie for one more week am preparing those documents, hopefully I'llupdate then before 28days. 
My question is, can I upload the reciept for hubby's AFP as we wait for it because the processing is 15-20 days. 
Secondly I know I have to update sponsor on immi but the extra photos do I update on immi as well as email case officer or just immi?

Am encouraged that people re getting granted after the RFI. 

Otherwise waiting patiently.


----------



## Mkenya 19 (Jan 31, 2020)

Congratulations. Get ready for winter, summer is at the peak of ending. What's your arrival time frame?


----------



## Mkenya 19 (Jan 31, 2020)

Kenyan 309 said:


> Question 19 form 80 does it need all employment history since birth or only recent 10 years?


All of it , I'll have to use the space on the back page if need be. I know I did


----------



## Mkenya 19 (Jan 31, 2020)

Johnjohn said:


> Greetings to every member in this forum.
> I applied for visa 309 and have finished with my medicals and police clearance but got this automated message below from Department of Home Affairs.
> 
> We are writing to inform you that your application for partner visa is in progress. Your application takes time to process as we complete a number a number of thorough checks.
> ...


That's a routine message. So you wait , if they need something they'll get InTouch , meanwhile, do update your account of photos, visits, and any other development.


----------



## Mkenya 19 (Jan 31, 2020)

Fatah said:


> Hi everyone am new to dis forum
> Dol 16 oct 2019


Have you done your medical and biometrics, police check? If yes then waiting is the name. Keep updating your immi account of photos, chats,visits etc


----------



## Mkenya 19 (Jan 31, 2020)

Kenyan 309 said:


> Hello everyone
> I have been following this thread for a while now it is my second post thank you for being informative.
> Application on May 2019
> RFI on Jan 2019
> ...


Me and you both lol. 
I'll be keeping an eye on your progress seems we are on the same timelines, also working on my RFI which I hope to update midweek. .


----------



## Kenyan 309 (Dec 11, 2019)

Mkenya 19 said:


> Kenyan 309 said:
> 
> 
> > Hello everyone
> ...


Welcome on board, yes we're on the same timeline still waiting...All the best for is all


----------



## Kenyan 309 (Dec 11, 2019)

Fatah said:


> Hi everyone am new to dis forum
> Dol 16 oct 2019


Welcome to our waiting room


----------



## Mkenya 19 (Jan 31, 2020)

Hi good people. 
Rock, wanjeri, Rebecca ,doogie and defacto mama. Hope you are all well either travelled or planning to. 
Any more news from Nairobi? 
Any news is good news, keeps us all encouraged.


----------



## defactomama (Sep 28, 2018)

Jambo MKenya, 
No news on my end. I was talking to a couple who applied for 309/100 in June 2019 and the lady just got her visa last week.


----------



## Mkenya 19 (Jan 31, 2020)

defactomama said:


> Jambo MKenya,
> No news on my end. I was talking to a couple who applied for 309/100 in June 2019 and the lady just got her visa last week.


That's right after I applied&#129323;.
Hope I'll hear from immigration sooner since I responded to the RFI. 
Still good to know Nairobi is issuing visas &#128522;


----------



## Mkenya 19 (Jan 31, 2020)

Just checking up on yous all. Hope y'all fine. 
Kenyan 309. Did you manage to submit your RFI?

Any movement last week?
Happy new week. May this be a joyful week for each and every one of you. 

Let us Encourage one another in the waiting process.


----------



## Kenyan 309 (Dec 11, 2019)

Thank you for your concern.
We provided RFI within the deadline and we're waiting...What about you?


----------



## Mkenya 19 (Jan 31, 2020)

Kenyan 309 said:


> Thank you for your concern.
> We provided RFI within the deadline and we're waiting...What about you?


We also did. Just waiting. Hope we hear from them soon.


----------



## Mkenya 19 (Jan 31, 2020)

Is vipi 
The new processing times are encouraging. Just had to share. They have gone down🌞🌞 especially for 300 & 309 applications. So we may see more grants coming up in March. 

January global processing times released.

300 75% 16 months and 90% 22 months
309 75% 14 months and 90% 19 months
820 75% 24 months and 90% 31 months

Processing times for the previous month

300 17months 23months
309 16months 21months
820 22months 27months


Keep hope alive. Happy weekend.🌞


----------



## defactomama (Sep 28, 2018)

Mkenya 19 said:


> Is vipi
> The new processing times are encouraging. Just had to share. They have gone down&#127774;&#127774; especially for 300 & 309 applications. So we may see more grants coming up in March.
> 
> January global processing times released.
> ...


Fantastic!!! Hoping we all get some good news soon.


----------



## Mkenya 19 (Jan 31, 2020)

Any news?

Any communication from the office? 

I think I will have to go back to work 😞 in April if I do not hear anything in the month of March.


----------



## Kenyan 309 (Dec 11, 2019)

Hi Mkenya
This waiting is killing us!!!


----------



## Mkenya 19 (Jan 31, 2020)

Kenyan 309 said:


> Hi Mkenya
> This waiting is killing us!!!


Hi to you Kenyan. 
It's a bit frustrating to wait and you don't know how long. With the uncertainty, u can't even plan concretely&#128546;. But patience and prayers ndio naona imebakia.


----------



## FavorGraceEase (Jan 13, 2019)

Visa 309 granted today March 3, 2020

Applied September 12, 2018

Travelled to Australia 3 times on a visiting visa under the sponsored family stream during the wait

Automated 1 year email received in September 2019

RFI January 12, 2020

Request to exit the country on February 29, 2020

Exited Australia March 3, 2020
Arrived Fiji in the afternoon of same day
Visa granted by the evening of same day 

Applicant from Nigeria

Selected Kenya as my closest Processing office but it was processed in South Africa, Pretoria office 

Used an agent in Australia

Thanks for all the encouragement
All the best to those waiting


----------



## Mkenya 19 (Jan 31, 2020)

FavorGraceEase said:


> Visa 309 granted today March 3, 2020
> 
> Applied September 12, 2018
> 
> ...


Congratulations to you girl. That was 17 months of waiting &#128576;!!. Must have been really hard but now the fruits of patience have paid off.


----------



## defactomama (Sep 28, 2018)

FavorGraceEase said:


> Visa 309 granted today March 3, 2020
> 
> Applied September 12, 2018
> 
> ...


Congratulations! I am just getting to my 12 month mark.


----------



## NehaSharma20 (Nov 10, 2017)

*Partner visa 309*

No, it does not take too much time for getting *Australia Partner 309 visa*. You can easily acquire this visa, provided you must satisfy its points test and furnish the entire needed documents related to your education, skilled professional experience, spouse documents, English language proficiency documents and so on. Pursuant to this, a character federal police certificate should be provided which ensures that you do not have any criminal records in the past years. It generally checks criminality records of aspiring applicants who are 18 years or older than 18 years old.


----------



## NehaSharma20 (Nov 10, 2017)

*Partner visa 309*

No, it does not take too much time for getting 309 visa. You can easily acquire this visa, provided you must satisfy its points test and furnish the entire needed documents related to your education, skilled professional experience, spouse documents, English language proficiency documents and so on. Pursuant to this, a character federal police certificate should be provided which ensures that you do not have any criminal records in the past years. It generally checks criminality records of aspiring applicants who are 18 years or older than 18 years old.


----------



## aussiesteve (Mar 16, 2012)

NehaSharma20 said:


> No, it does not take too much time for getting *Australia Partner 309 visa*. You can easily acquire this visa, provided you must satisfy its points test and furnish the entire needed documents related to your education, skilled professional experience, spouse documents, English language proficiency documents and so on. Pursuant to this, a character federal police certificate should be provided which ensures that you do not have any criminal records in the past years. It generally checks criminality records of aspiring applicants who are 18 years or older than 18 years old.


I think you have confused the Partner Visa with some other visa, there is NO points test, education requirement, professional experience or English language proficiency required.


----------



## Mkenya 19 (Jan 31, 2020)

aussiesteve said:


> NehaSharma20 said:
> 
> 
> > No, it does not take too much time for getting *Australia Partner 309 visa*. You can easily acquire this visa, provided you must satisfy its points test and furnish the entire needed documents related to your education, skilled professional experience, spouse documents, English language proficiency documents and so on. Pursuant to this, a character federal police certificate should be provided which ensures that you do not have any criminal records in the past years. It generally checks criminality records of aspiring applicants who are 18 years or older than 18 years old.
> ...


I actually thought he got the type of visa wrong. Seems more like skilled immigrant.......


----------



## JandE (Jul 17, 2015)

NehaSharma20 said:


> No, it does not take too much time for getting *Australia Partner 309 visa*. You can easily acquire this visa, provided you must satisfy its points test and furnish the entire needed documents related to your education, skilled professional experience, spouse documents, English language proficiency documents and so on. Pursuant to this, a character federal police certificate should be provided which ensures that you do not have any criminal records in the past years. It generally checks criminality records of aspiring applicants who are 18 years or older than 18 years old.


I would be concerned about your advice for a Partner 309 visa.

The 309 visa has no points requirements, no education or skill requirements, and no English language requirement.

1 or 2 years to get a 309 may not be long to you, but many people might feel it is.

You can search for registered Migration agents at https://www.mara.gov.au/search-the-register-of-migration-agents/


----------



## Mkenya 19 (Jan 31, 2020)

Defacto Mama, any news girl?🌞
Kenyan 309?! How's the going?
For me it's. Been a month now since responding to the RFI but sasa nimesalenda😹 to mungu ashuke🤲. 
The month of February has been a bit quiet for 309 At least from the forums and FB page.


----------



## Mkenya 19 (Jan 31, 2020)

We are on our 10th month. Time is flying fast and slow at the same time.
What's your period of patience? Kindly share and encourage one another


----------



## Kenyan 309 (Dec 11, 2019)

May our God continue giving us more patient .......yes mkenya am 10 months now 😐


----------



## defactomama (Sep 28, 2018)

Mkenya 19 said:


> Defacto Mama, any news girl?&#127774;
> Kenyan 309?! How's the going?
> For me it's. Been a month now since responding to the RFI but sasa nimesalenda&#128569; to mungu ashuke&#129330;.
> The month of February has been a bit quiet for 309 At least from the forums and FB page.


Bado....made 1 year on sato and received the auto-generated email they send at 1 year. Thanking God my family is here with me and really empathizing with those who have had to deal with partners being on the other side.
Fingers crossed huu mwezi uwe na matokeo..


----------



## Mkenya 19 (Jan 31, 2020)

defactomama said:


> Mkenya 19 said:
> 
> 
> > Defacto Mama, any news girl?&#127774;
> ...


True it's a bit easier for you when you have your whole family. For me I was torn....I stayed with hubby for 6months thought my baby would be granted a 600 but she wasnt. So I came back and now Mzee ako solo. It's hard when you have to choose where you will be. So now I'll just stay put so that we go pamoja at once and proly make a save on the tickets too&#128580;

Wewe ukipata at least I'll know am right behind. Majaliwa huu mwezi na April tutagrantiwa. &#129330;&#128570;&#128570;


----------



## defactomama (Sep 28, 2018)

Anybody hear anything...?


----------



## Mkenya 19 (Jan 31, 2020)

defactomama said:


> Anybody hear anything...?


No nothing &#128542;. I've stopped looking forward until Corona is contained. Though Ive see very few people being given from other centres. Meaning centres are still working. Hopefully with the travel ban on all other visas we might see 309s being addressed faster...... wishful thinking. 
And a lock down is looming, from today's paper headlines.


----------



## Mkenya 19 (Jan 31, 2020)

Hi good people. 
Just saying hi and checking up on all. Hope you are safe and healthy. 
How's the going?


----------



## wanjeri (Feb 14, 2016)

Hang in there people. Covid seems to be adding fuel to a fire for those of you still waiting. I suggest also reviewing the Facebook page for "Partner visa Australia " and post all and any good news. It used to make me feel better when I'd see other people's good news coz I imagined my file is almost up soon.🖤


----------



## Mkenya 19 (Jan 31, 2020)

wanjeri said:


> Hang in there people. Covid seems to be adding fuel to a fire for those of you still waiting. I suggest also reviewing the Facebook page for "Partner visa Australia " and post all and any good news. It used to make me feel better when I'd see other people's good news coz I imagined my file is almost up soon.&#128420;


Hi Wanjeri.
Nice to hear from you. Are you all settled, Enjoying Autumn.....getting ready for winter &#127783;️? Well the Facebook page hasn't been too encouraging of late, all the 820s ...the fast tracking requests* sigh* Eniway still hanging in there. Nairobi office says it has moved operations to Canberra. Still don't know much about that. So now we are just waiting in darkness. But keeping hope alive. Thank you for passing by.....&#128522;&#128522;


----------



## Pritesh_17 (Jan 8, 2020)

Heyy guys.

"From 20 March 2020 the Home Affairs office in Nairobi is closed until further notice". This from the website of Australian high commissioning, Nairobi. Have they resumed visa processing or not yet?

I applied for visa 309 on the 28th of Jan 2020,
Request for further information on the 28th of Feb 2020,
Submitted further information on the 26th of March 2020.

and since then, there has been no feedback from them. The status was updated to further processing.


----------



## Mkenya 19 (Jan 31, 2020)

Pritesh_17 said:


> Heyy guys.
> 
> "From 20 March 2020 the Home Affairs office in Nairobi is closed until further notice". This from the website of Australian high commissioning, Nairobi. Have they resumed visa processing or not yet?
> 
> ...


Hi Pretesh. Welcome to the Nairobi waiting room. Well you are not alone in the wait. . some have been waiting since March 2019. So first of all be patient try not to loose your mind. It's a difficult time of waiting. You have just but began the journey. Well as for the AHC.... none of us knows when and if they are back to operations. We are praying they resume or atleast that they are working on our applications. It's a grey area for now. &#128578;Keep hope alive.


----------



## Rose35 (Jun 26, 2020)

Hi guys,,I applied 309 visa In Kenya 30/06/2019.
Got the RFI 05/02/2020 .
I haven't heard from them since then still waiting.😕😕


----------



## defactomama (Sep 28, 2018)

Hey Rose35, 

Welcome to the Kenya waiting room. There’s been zero movement from the AHC since around March 2020. 
We all hope offices open soon.


----------



## Mkenya 19 (Jan 31, 2020)

Rose35 said:


> Hi guys,,I applied 309 visa In Kenya 30/06/2019.
> Got the RFI 05/02/2020 .
> I haven't heard from them since then still waiting.&#128533;&#128533;


Welcome to the sitting room &#129315;&#129315;we are literally sitting and waiting. Seems like the AHC was on a roll in February. Now we just sit and wait patiently. If you hear anything let us know .


----------



## defactomama (Sep 28, 2018)

Good Morning! 
I hope you are all keeping safe..how many of you would be comfortable starting a WhatsApp group to effectively share information regarding the situation we all find ourselves in?

Kindly implore your Aussie Family and friends to sign the petition below.

https://www.aph.gov.au/petition_list?id=EN1677


----------



## defactomama (Sep 28, 2018)

Good Morning! 
I hope you are all keeping safe..how many of you would be comfortable starting a WhatsApp group to effectively share information regarding the situation we all find ourselves in?

Kindly implore your Aussie Family and friends to sign the petition below.

https://www.aph.gov.au/petition_list?id=EN1677


----------



## Mkenya 19 (Jan 31, 2020)

defactomama said:


> Good Morning!
> I hope you are all keeping safe..how many of you would be comfortable starting a WhatsApp group to effectively share information regarding the situation we all find ourselves in?
> 
> Kindly implore your Aussie Family and friends to sign the petition below.
> ...


Good morning.
Kindly let us pull ourselves together and support this petition. Only Australian nationals or PRs can participate. So let us all let our partners and friends in Aussie to get on board and support this cause. Si that we can all be together with our lived ones soon instead of indefinitely

Secondly I support creating a WhatsApp group as it will be faster and we can communicate regularly.

I am also calling upon members who got granted to throw in some weight in the cause: @ Rock747, @Wanjeri, @Troas19, @Doogie83, @Ajuxra, @Irone @Rebeka. You all know how hard the wait was kindly support the petition.

The rest of us in waiting can we join hands and walk this journey as a team. 
If you want to walk fast, walk alone
If you want to walk far, walk with someone.

Let's walk far


----------

